# battery cover



## bev (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all,
The battery cover on Alex's pump has got stuck and will not budge - we have tried everything and now the plastic is shattering. Medtronic have been great and are sending another pump out today for us - so just wanted to warn you to be careful with the battery cover - they can become fragile. We always screwed it in to hand tightness so it wasnt overly tight - I think they just wear out. The annoying thing is that we have a spare cover - but just cant get this one off.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's good there sending out a new pump, will be keeping them in mind when I get my turn...........


----------



## bev (Feb 11, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> That's good there sending out a new pump, will be keeping them in mind when I get my turn...........



Hi NRB,
Have you applied for your pump yet - I cant remember.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 11, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi NRB,
> Have you applied for your pump yet - I cant remember.Bev



No, at my last nurse appointment she put me back on Levemir and said come back in march, just to see if it makes a difference to my morning readings, which we both know wont, but its good to get some numbers down for the consultant.

But she was really supportive of me going on a pump and made a note in my notes for the consultant, so , it will basically be the first thing I say when I go in............once he approves I still need to attend the pump center (different hospital) to go through whatever procedures they have, but they all know me up there anyway as I done me DAFNE there....

I am confident I will get one, the evidence is there in my countless number of test results, which I will need to be doing if on a pump anyway....


----------



## bev (Feb 11, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> No, at my last nurse appointment she put me back on Levemir and said come back in march, just to see if it makes a difference to my morning readings, which we both know wont, but its good to get some numbers down for the consultant.
> 
> But she was really supportive of me going on a pump and made a note in my notes for the consultant, so , it will basically be the first thing I say when I go in............once he approves I still need to attend the pump center (different hospital) to go through whatever procedures they have, but they all know me up there anyway as I done me DAFNE there....
> 
> I am confident I will get one, the evidence is there in my countless number of test results, which I will need to be doing if on a pump anyway....



Hi NRB,
Sounds positive.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 11, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi NRB,
> Sounds positive.Bev



I think so too, but I will prepare myself for bad news, or maybe waiting for one....


----------



## bev (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all,
Update - I rang Medtronic at 9am - the new pump arrived at 11.50am - excellent.Bev


----------



## MCH (Feb 11, 2011)

Impressive service.


----------



## tracey w (Feb 12, 2011)

Great Service Bev.

With the combo, you get service packs sent through with your order. Which include the battery cover part. Sounds like they are a good idea so you are not constantly using just the one which as you say will wear out. I only change them when i change the battery which isnt that often i must admit.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 12, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> Update - I rang Medtronic at 9am - the new pump arrived at 11.50am - excellent.Bev




WOWZERS!

That is excellent, Im suitably impressed 

Ive got a problem with my battery cover now, that the groove you unscreww it with is wearing down and looking a bit battered. I normally use a 20p and keep one with my spare battery I carry about but uts starting to look like its taking a bashing 

Is it a temp pump you have? Is the other winging its way back to you or did you get one like for like?


----------



## bev (Feb 12, 2011)

Sugarbum said:


> WOWZERS!
> 
> That is excellent, Im suitably impressed
> 
> ...



Hi Sugarbum,
If you are already having problems then I would ring Medtronic and ask them for a spare cover because you dont want to be in our position. We got a brand new pump because it is still in the four year warranty period. There have been others that this has happened to and I wouldnt want you to be stuck with a pump running out of power and not be able to change the battery.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 12, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Sugarbum,
> If you are already having problems then I would ring Medtronic and ask them for a spare cover because you dont want to be in our position. We got a brand new pump because it is still in the four year warranty period. There have been others that this has happened to and I wouldnt want you to be stuck with a pump running out of power and not be able to change the battery.Bev



Can you just get a spare cover then?? Thats good. Will enquire after my delivery of supplies on Monday that Im not going to be in for comes 

After a lot of deliberation Ive ordered the Mios again, but in clear this time in 9mm with a long enough line on to lassoo with.....!


----------



## bev (Feb 12, 2011)

Sugarbum said:


> Can you just get a spare cover then?? Thats good. Will enquire after my delivery of supplies on Monday that Im not going to be in for comes
> 
> After a lot of deliberation Ive ordered the Mios again, but in clear this time in 9mm with a long enough line on to lassoo with.....!



Yes ask for a cover and tell them that yours is on the way out.


----------

